# Trying to find the make of these pads..



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

Brake pad question...kinda a stupid question but here goes... I need to find the manufacturer of these pads, and see if i can get more of them!!

So heres the scenario I've had three mk5 jettas 06, 08, 2010... the 2 that I had all had OEM pads which each pad would last me 6 months to a year tops with the same style of driving!!!

The third jetta I bought was a used 2010 jetta mk5 with about 25k on it... and previous owner had just changed the pads.... the car now has 125k and the front pads still dont need to be changed in 3.5 years..( same style of driving)
Last year after owning the car for 2 years I had to finally change my rear ones (these unknown brand ones) with the OEM ones ... and they're already starting to go...

Question is does anyone know of a company that makes long lasting brake pad systems that have this behaviour?? I've tried doing searches with whatever part number was left on them, and nothing has been generated...
(the part number is 01108-8213 11F001M)
Is there a way to identify the company that made them... and see if they make such pads for the 6th gen camaro as well??










http://i64.tinypic.com/10shiww.jpg


----------



## johnnyk8runner (Apr 29, 2018)

Making me wonder if the calipers were working right to get that much life out of pair. 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8504F using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyk8runner (Apr 29, 2018)

Try searching D1108 8213 not ZERO1108 8213

http://chinabrakes.en.gasgoo.com/auto-products/1856544.html





Sent from my Lenovo TB-8504F using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

johnnyk8runner said:


> Try searching D1108 8213 not ZERO1108 8213
> 
> http://chinabrakes.en.gasgoo.com/auto-products/1856544.html
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot my friend, 
I think those are it!!


----------

